# Plant and Production Engineer 233513- Invitation Chances



## bhumi77 (Apr 7, 2018)

I have my degree assessment in Plant and Production Engineering (ANZCO- 233513) and have lodged EOI for 189 and 190(NSW).
There is no data given in any site that when was the last invitation issued on this field as it combined with mechanical and Industrial Engineering. Very hard to estimate the stats given on various places. 
Is there anyone with same Occupation code?
My points are :
189= 85 pts
190 = 90pts 
EOI updated on = November 2019.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

bhumi77 said:


> I have my degree assessment in Plant and Production Engineering (ANZCO- 233513) and have lodged EOI for 189 and 190(NSW).
> 
> There is no data given in any site that when was the last invitation issued on this field as it combined with mechanical and Industrial Engineering. Very hard to estimate the stats given on various places.
> 
> ...



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

This will give you details for last invitation round results. Look for 2335 code.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhumi77 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you but it does not show how many from code 233513 got invitation , In that data we can only know the invitation has been issued 2335 category. But whether mechanical, production or industrial is unrevealed.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

bhumi77 said:


> Thank you but it does not show how many from code 233513 got invitation , In that data we can only know the invitation has been issued 2335 category. But whether mechanical, production or industrial is unrevealed.




Check the occupation ceiling for 2335 code in the same link and you will get to know the total no of invites given till now.
No way to check the individual invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

I am on this code as well. Forget about 189 and 190 at all. Try 491 South Australia


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> I am on this code as well. Forget about 189 and 190 at all. Try 491 South Australia


What try SA? You need to be living in SA to be able to apply for nomination. Yes, conditions for 491 SA are not published yet, but I suppose it will be the same requirement for the new regional visa. 
It seems like Australia is closed for this occupation. 95 points for 189 (not sure how one is able get these points), and no state nominates it.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

If conditions remain the same, then a "High Points" category is the best shot.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

lemxam said:


> What try SA? You need to be living in SA to be able to apply for nomination. Yes, conditions for 491 SA are not published yet, but I suppose it will be the same requirement for the new regional visa.
> It seems like Australia is closed for this occupation. 95 points for 189 (not sure how one is able get these points), and no state nominates it.




I also have the same code and really do not understand how people are making 90 or 95 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

aviz28 said:


> I also have the same code and really do not understand how people are making 90 or 95 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Probably fake EOIs, as many on this forum pointed out. Just in June, majority of 2335 had 75, a few of 80 and just tiny number had 85. Then, in September, October all of sudden, some 95-pointers got invited. BS.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

lemxam said:


> Probably fake EOIs, as many on this forum pointed out. Just in June, majority of 2335 had 75, a few of 80 and just tiny number had 85. Then, in September, October all of sudden, some 95-pointers got invited. BS.




Probably you are correct. I also tracked the invitations and was shocked when 95 pointers were invited. 
Important question is that are there any chance for 2335 code people ?? I am totally confused.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

aviz28 said:


> Probably you are correct. I also tracked the invitations and was shocked when 95 pointers were invited.
> Important question is that are there any chance for 2335 code people ?? I am totally confused.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are your points for 189?


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

lemxam said:


> What are your points for 189?




85 points. 
Also any idea how many people have 85+ for our code??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

With the new point system, it is hundreds of EOIs, I believe.


----------



## ratatouille22 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am sitting on 90 points for 233512 and that is because I gained 10 points for being single.
Curious about the number of 90 pointers like me for 2335 too.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

ratatouille22 said:


> I am sitting on 90 points for 233512 and that is because I gained 10 points for being single.
> Curious about the number of 90 pointers like me for 2335 too.




What is your DOE??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhumi77 (Apr 7, 2018)

How many points do you hold?


----------



## bhumi77 (Apr 7, 2018)

aviz28 said:


> 85 points.
> Also any idea how many people have 85+ for our code??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in one whatsapp group who have only 2335 job codes. So that we can predict the stats and know our status better. I have not seen any from 233513 holding more than 85 after new point system.


----------



## bhumi77 (Apr 7, 2018)

https://chat.whatsapp.com/CYdTqqBFyB9HtOFK0ML27f


----------



## bhumi77 (Apr 7, 2018)

There ma be many 90 pointers in 233512. You can join whatsapp group where all with jobcode 2335 holders are there.
https://chat.whatsapp.com/CYdTqqBFyB9HtOFK0ML27f


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

bhumi77 said:


> There ma be many 90 pointers in 233512. You can join whatsapp group where all with jobcode 2335 holders are there.
> https://chat.whatsapp.com/CYdTqqBFyB9HtOFK0ML27f




Thanks for the link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

So far, it looks like no states is willing to nominate our occupational group, and 189 points are too high. Apparently, Australia does not really need professionals of our kind. Reasons? No industry?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

I think NSW orana is open for Production Engineers.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

lemxam said:


> So far, it looks like no states is willing to nominate our occupational group, and 189 points are too high. Apparently, Australia does not really need professionals of our kind. Reasons? No industry?



Yes this is exactly what we feel .

We are at points as below:

189: 80
190: 85
491: 95
ANZSCO 233512- mechanical engineer

We might b able to secure an offer from perth as well.. but what use when such conditions like "being onshore" "WA studies" etc are imposed by different states.

We are almost on the verge of dropping this plan all together! not worth the time and effort


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

CHINNUSANJAY said:


> Yes this is exactly what we feel .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did not understand Australia immigration system. One hand they say they need people in regionals and on other hand strict conditions are imposed on 491 and 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

aviz28 said:


> Did not understand Australia immigration system. One hand they say they need people in regionals and on other hand strict conditions are imposed on 491 and 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It means they need cheap casual trades who would be ready to work for low pay. The regions do not need IT and engineers.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks like 233513 has been forgotten. Anyone seen recent invites?


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Have been quiet for half a year for this group


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm on 85 with DOE July 2019. Any chances?
I'm losing hope on 190. There's no opportunity in any state.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

ev12 said:


> I'm on 85 with DOE July 2019. Any chances?
> I'm losing hope on 190. There's no opportunity in any state.


No chance. Work on getting 95 points


----------



## bhumi77 (Apr 7, 2018)

lemxam said:


> No chance. Work on getting 95 points


If I am onshore applicant and I am having job in same field from 2 and half years, then still I have low chance for 190? 
I am sitting at 85 for 189 and 90 for 190.
There is nothing I can do to increase my score then just wait till 3 years Australian work experience.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

bhumi77 said:


> If I am onshore applicant and I am having job in same field from 2 and half years, then still I have low chance for 190?
> 
> I am sitting at 85 for 189 and 90 for 190.
> 
> There is nothing I can do to increase my score then just wait till 3 years Australian work experience.




I think It is not about onshore or offshore. It is about whether you meet the strict conditions for 190 or not. I think VIC needs 5 years of exp to apply for 190. Having said that, some states have now started to say they need people living in the same state. If all the states does this then onshore applicants have benefit. 

You can give naati to increase your score or else look for another state for 190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhumi77 (Apr 7, 2018)

That is the thing. I am residing in NSW. Doing job in NSW. 
My points breakdown is 
Education = 15
Age = 30 
Partner = 10
Eng= 20
Naati= 5
Aus Exp (1-3 years)= 5

That is highest point I can gather at this stage.


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello friends, I have submitted EOI on 13 October 2019 for ANZSCO code 233513 for Visa 189 (70 points) and Visa 190 (75 points) .

May I know the possibility of getting visa? What's the processing time frame ?

TIA


----------



## davulcu (Jan 3, 2020)

bhumi77 said:


> There ma be many 90 pointers in 233512. You can join whatsapp group where all with jobcode 2335 holders are there.
> 
> Is this chat still exist? I hold the 233513 qualification, can I enter the chat?


----------



## davulcu (Jan 3, 2020)

Is this chat still exist? I hold the 233513 qualification, can I enter the chat?


----------



## vjm241 (Apr 22, 2020)

*Vjm2*

Hi everyone

I'm expected to get a +ve assessment in this code soon. How can I enter the chat?


----------

